# Colorado springs. any Ts??



## Venom1080 (Jun 29, 2016)

going down to Colorado springs for a week, can i hope to see any Aphonopelma? any other cool insects, arachnids, reptiles i could find?


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 29, 2016)

bump.. leaving tomorrow and really want to know if possible..


----------



## Desert scorps (Jul 3, 2016)

Have you found anything?


----------



## Draketeeth (Jul 3, 2016)

Doing a quick google search says there's a species in the southern part of the state, _A. vogelae_, a dwarf, and that _A. hentzi_ is pushing northward, observed as far north as Denver. 

There should be several scorpion species as well, and an article said this is baby scorpion season June-August.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 3, 2016)

Desert scorps said:


> Have you found anything?


havent gone looking much yet, im planning tuesday and wednesday to be my hunting days. im doing a bit of research on some nice parks to spend most of my time. Garden of the Gods (big park) looks promising and im planning tuesday to be spent there on some of the more rustic back trails. just wondering, scorpions do live in burrows as well, right?


----------



## Draketeeth (Jul 4, 2016)

Garden of the Gods is an amazing place, would love to visit there again someday. It's such wonderful landscape and great views. Take a camera and take pictures if you're not planning to already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfden (Jul 4, 2016)

Garden of the gods is probably your best bet, lots of trails. I have been up there many time but have yet to see any T's. There is also red rocks which is right off of highway 24.


----------



## edesign (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry, I don't check this subforum very often. I don't think there are any T's that far north. They're higher elevation than here in Denver and we get similar weather. The people I've spoken to around here who have seen T's usually reference closer to Pueblo and the southern state border.

I hope you enjoyed your stay! I have seen Scolopendra polymorpha around here and found a tiny pseudoscorpion under a large rock in the foothills years ago along with a nice looking L. hesperus. I rarely see a spider over 1/2" but I did finally see a decent sized Hognas species the other day.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 14, 2016)

edesign said:


> Sorry, I don't check this subforum very often. I don't think there are any T's that far north. They're higher elevation than here in Denver and we get similar weather. The people I've spoken to around here who have seen T's usually reference closer to Pueblo and the southern state border.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your stay! I have seen Scolopendra polymorpha around here and found a tiny pseudoscorpion under a large rock in the foothills years ago along with a nice looking L. hesperus. I rarely see a spider over 1/2" but I did finally see a decent sized Hognas species the other day.


yeah it was a great trip, the mountains were awesome. i didnt find anything unfortunately but i did have fun looking. i didnt know Scolopendra lived in dry areas as well. thats news to me.


----------



## edesign (Jul 14, 2016)

Cool, glad you liked it. Mountains are my favorite.

S. heros is the other desert centipede in the US (and in to Mexico). I'm not sure about other genera or other countries.


----------

